# Painting USAT Streamliners



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

I've just ordered three USAT California Zepher Streamline Passenger cars. I will be painting the top half of these cars Red to match the Rock Island Rocket red paint as in the image below.

My question is how have you prepared the surface of these polished aluminum cars before you painted them.

I don't have a media blaster and while a friend has one, it's not big enought to hold a 33 inch car.

Of course I can use sand paper, but maybe someone has a better idea.

Also, if anyone knows what red paint matches the RI Red, let me know.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## pipelion (Jan 25, 2009)

Randy, 

This post is old so you may have painted them by now. 

If not here goes. 

The USAT cars are moist likely first anodized and painted over that. The aristo cars are polished then clear anodized. I'm pretty sure just get the surface real clean and then paint. You might try a wipe with a mild solvent, let dry, then test paint an area. You can get the paint made exatly to match the Rock color if you take a model train into an automotive paint store. Or buy a bottle of Model train Rock color, and paint an area. The reason being painting those big cars is going to use a lot of paint. They can scan the model with thier Eq. and match it. You need to find an exclusive auto paint store that sells ONLY auto paint., not an auto parts store. And find a model train or model paint with the right Rock Island color. 

Have a auto body shop give you a bid on the painting the cars if you don't have all the right equipment. If you don't get a price you like keep asking around for a good painter. Painting is the easy part for an experianced panter. The prep work is the hard part . But in your case the cars only need cleaning and proper taping. 

Have fun, 

Allan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Allan 

I just got the cars a week ago and haven't painted them yet. I did find that they came painted silver. I bought two different Krylon Reds and have yet to see if either comes close to the Red on my FA1. 

I plan to spray them with mat clear when done 

I hope to use Automotive Pin Striping tape as it will leave a clean sharp edge. Hopefully the factory silver doesn't come off when I pull the tape off. 

Thanks for replying Allan


----------

